# Moving chickens to new coop.



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Any suggestions on moving 15 chickens to a new coop.The new coop is about 60 feet away from the old one.The chickens are about a year old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you also build an outside pen for them? If you did you can let them out in to that, otherwise you're going t have to keep them locked in the coop for a few days to train them that's home. That's if you don't want to have to round them up each evening to put in the new coop.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I just grabbed them one by one and moved them over there.I'll leave them in the coop for a couple days then let them out in the run.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can let them in the run if they can't get out. That's daytime any way. You might have to put them in the coop for a couple of nights but at least you won't be running all over the place trying to catch them to put up.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I took mine from the roost the night I wanted to make the move, then left them in the coop for about 5 days. they seemed to get it eventually, though did have to grab a few here or there and put them in myself in order to get there.


----------

